# Options to Contain a GP & Training an Older Dog



## AugustRED (Apr 18, 2010)

We have a 3yo GP/AS cross as a farm dog, we've always allowed our dogs to run free without issue however Gus naturally roams ALOT further than anything else we've had. And it's become an issue so we need a way to keep him home without kenneling/chaining him. I've seen the wireless fences but we have 2 big barns with metal siding so not sure if it is an option. Plus we have about 200 acres that he's allowed to cover. I'll admit right off we didn't really know what we were getting into when we got him and made the mistake of not doing any training - again previous dogs where easy (and smaller). Is it too late to do some training? At least teach him to lead (he just lays down when he doesn't want to go somewhere). He hates being locked up & will turn and leave when he realizes what's happening. He's way too smart for his own good but we love him to death & he's an otherwise excellent farm dog. What sort of options do we have for keeping him close to home? Thanks


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

What a great looking guy, sorry know help here (200 hundred acres and he still strays well, wow).... with out fencing of some sort dont have any other ideas, there are some folks here though that will have some good ideas...

Just curious was he ok to begin with (you said you didnt train while young- but you could always take him to a basic class)? And then started to wander?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

First, you&#8217;d have to shave the underside of his neck or the electric won&#8217;t make a connection. He gets a zap from the underground wire, the metal sheds shouldn&#8217;t give him a charge. You&#8217;ll have to put up little flags where the wire is planted. You do have to do some training with him so he understands that he will get a shock if he disregards the flags and warning beep.

You could also fence in the homestead area (house, sheds, and barns) and keep him contained during the times you can&#8217;t be with him.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with Maura, the only other option is fence, fence, fence.

GP's are especially notorious for roaming, far and wide. They really need to be intentionally contained, for their own good.
Our two survived just fine, with a 50x100 fully fenced "backyard" area, until we were able to finish our perimeter fencing. Mind you, it wasn't even close to 200 acres, just 26, but you could take yours in smaller bites.
The immediate homestead first, then maybe cross fence off another 10-20 acres, and so on. 
We have a 5 ft. woven wire, Sheep and Goat fence with hot wire at the top and bottom, and barbed wire, top and bottom, in case the hot wire ever shorts. Our two respect hot wire, they both know what those little yellow insulators mean at the top and bottom, lol!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The first thing that I thought of when I read your post was the training videos I've been watching. They can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkZ8DFBP0D5oFHZwTmW9OinbcPAWB0X-D 

You asked, "Is it too late to do some training?" It is never too late as long as you know what you're dealing with. Older dogs that have not been previously trained well will have "instincts" beyond the problematic behavior you may be noticing; and you will need to address that. The above mentoned videos is certainly where I'ld start.

As for fencing, I cannot help you there because, though my Karakachan can get over and/or under my parameter fencing, she never does. Even when I leave the gate open, she watches from inside my fencing.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

That is one handsome lad.
It is never too late to train a dog.

If I had to suggest a method or approach to training I would go with NILIF.

I would not recommend using Cesar Millan's approach, nor would any vet.

If you seek a better understanding of dog behavior and training I suggest reading the study materials on the subject for veterinary medicine. 

Best of luck, and enjoy training!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Maura said:


> First, youâd have to shave the underside of his neck or the electric wonât make a connection. He gets a zap from the underground wire, _*the metal sheds shouldnât give him a charge*_. Youâll have to put up little flags where the wire is planted. You do have to do some training with him so he understands that he will get a shock if he disregards the flags and warning beep.
> 
> You could also fence in the homestead area (house, sheds, and barns) and keep him contained during the times you canât be with him.


 What I remember from using underground fence, years and years ago, that you had to keep the wire away from metal (fences or buildings) or it would interfere with the function of the wire signal to the collar. Maybe they are different now or I had a cheap one.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I am looking into a gps system that is brand new. it uses no underground wire. your local invisible fence company may be able to help. it is brand spankin new. the guy is going to be here in an hour or so. 

we have two dogs one a gp and the other a german shepard mix and 165 ac. they don't roam much but it would be nice to have extra protection from it. our old male gp just died and he was the only problem. we sold the goats but he stayed.


----------

